# stuck in 2nd.....manual



## nascarnutz (Jun 30, 2007)

My son drove my 1998 200sx today and now it is stuck in 2nd gear. Is it the linkage or the trans? any one got a pic of linkage as I can`t seem to find one anywhere? clutch works fine as it will drive in second but will not change to any other gear. thanks Tony


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

ok so i know this sounds realy bad but it sounds like your second gear is welded to the mainshaft, will the car stall out and die in any other gear or will it just not pull out, 


if it stalls out, is welded 

and if you cant get it out it might be your sincro units


and the tranny is pretty easy to work on once you get it out


----------



## nascarnutz (Jun 30, 2007)

*re, stuck in second*



Burn 17 said:


> ok so i know this sounds realy bad but it sounds like your second gear is welded to the mainshaft, will the car stall out and die in any other gear or will it just not pull out,
> 
> 
> if it stalls out, is welded
> ...


doesn`t stall , just wont come out of second. Syncros I guess then. Thanks. anybody else?


----------



## nascarnutz (Jun 30, 2007)

checked it out today and its either the rear motor mount or the transmission mount.jacked up the trans and got it to shift gears. the mount is right under the linkage so I assume its the trans mount. the previous owner had it jury rigged and that didnt work so I will replace with a new part.where would i find pics of these two? thanks


----------



## UltimateX (Jun 3, 2006)

nascarnutz said:


> doesn`t stall , just wont come out of second. Syncros I guess then. Thanks. anybody else?


I have probably a good answer for you. I also own a Sentra GXE Manual Transmission. I was driving in first around a corner accelerating quickly, then as I shifted into 2nd, it made a very weird sound and the shifter is like all the way back. When my mom and myself had taken the car to a Repair Shop, they told us it was an actual TRANSMISSION bolt that was loose. It didnt cost that much to fix, i think less than $100.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

so the same thing happen to me today and I made it back to the house(I was in the neighborhood) and when I got there I stalled the car trying to get it out because I let my foot off the clutch, regardless when I got out, there was a broken bolt under my car, any idea?


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

omega said:


> so the same thing happen to me today and I made it back to the house(I was in the neighborhood) and when I got there I stalled the car trying to get it out because I let my foot off the clutch, regardless when I got out, there was a broken bolt under my car, any idea?


i would guess something in the shift linkage broke. I don't have any ideas as to what, but I would get under there and start tracing the shift linkage.


----------

